# what did you get for christmas?



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2008)

this the firist post i have made... on my new laptop!
the one i post on is my brothers......
this is MINE!
WHOO HOO!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
what did you get?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm just sneaking on here before I go and have Christmas dinner. I got a digital camera, a new phone, fake tan and bronzing pearls.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2008)

cool! i wanted a camra. i did not aask for any thing. (i know im weird..) but i got a laptop!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2008)

irishlops* wrote: *


> this the firist post i have made... on my new laptop!


MERRY CHRISTMAS Irishlops! Lucky you. 
I didn't open mine yet as it is 7:20 am here. I gota gift from Luvabun last week and I am dying to open it but I will wait until later today.

Right now I am getting ready to head out to the Edmonton Humane Society to help clean rabbit cages and feed the rabbits this morning. 
Later tonight we will go out for Supper at a restaurant with the family. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2008)

Well It's early hear but my sister gave me my gift. IT was the best one she ever got me. 
Note the Theme.
So i got a Polar Fleece Sweater with Polar Bears on it.
Socks with Polar Bears on it.
Fleece Throw with Polar Bears on it.
2 Polar Bear Teddies.
A bag with Polar Bears on it.
All the above purchased at Northern Reflection in support of the children's miracle network.
Bubble Bath
and Chocolate.


----------



## twich (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, guys! Soundsl ike you're all having a fun one. It took my younger sister almost 3 hours to wake up after I had (she woke up at 9... I've been up since around 6:15 waiting in the guest room to be allowed downstairs) I got a bunch of cookies I can eat (nut free) a tin of hot chocolate, a small foor processor, some spice jars, a bunch of stocking stuff and a home made recipe book... We're off to my Grandparents in a few hours to see the rest ofmy familyfor a big feastand toopen more gifts.... And then I get to see my oldest sister on Saturday! 



Hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2008)

The day is nearly over here, it's just starting to get dark I just had my Christmas dinner and I'm going to have some dessert soon. The worst part of today is going to be disposing of the dead kits But the night of Christmas day is always the best, snuggle up with some hot chocolate and watch tv. Tomorrow I'm going to be taking lot's of pictures with my camera! Woop!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2008)

i just had homemake trifle...:biggrin2:
*groans* to much much of a good thing.....


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a nintendo wii, some clothes, make up, stuff for my comp, a new video camera, the wiii wheel, wiii games, chocolates, a tv that doubles up as a computer screen, a top sister mug, the new snow patrol album with videos, the feeling album, some DVDs and the OneRepublic album. Oh and my mom and brother. Got an iPod touch each so I am posting from it now. I know spoilt    merry Xmas love ya all  x


----------



## degrassi (Dec 25, 2008)

I"m still sitting here waiting for everyone to wake up so we can open presents. Who sleeps in on xmas morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 25, 2008)

degrassi wrote:


> I"m still sitting here waiting for everyone to wake up so we can open presents. Who sleeps in on xmas morning!!!!!!!



Lol! :biggrin2:

I was awake at 4AM and was waiting AAAAAAAGES for everyone to wake up, finally got up and opened pressies at 5:48am lol hehe.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2008)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I"m still sitting here waiting for everyone to wake up so we can open presents. Who sleeps in on xmas morning!!!!!!!


I would of if I hadn't worked late nites all month


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2008)

It's nearly 5pm here, I opened my presents a long time ago lol.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 25, 2008)

Its almost 10am here. 

Maybe I'll go upstairs and make some noise, hehe. Maybe then they will wake up.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a i pod! it was in my stocking!!! and sweets..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 25, 2008)

I just had Christmas from my mom, Christmas from Dad tomorrow. I got: 

A tack box for fair (for my bunnies ) 

RCA Mp3 Player

Mp3 Stereo system

$25 WalMart Giftcard (Which I plan to buy either a movie or something else with...not sure yet )

A sheep stuff animal

Body spray & lotion

Alarm clock

Katy Perry "One of the Boys"CD

Taylor Swift "Fearless" CD

Candy, toothbrush, and other small items in my stocking  

Emily

ETA: Forgot to add something; Also fixed grammar and spelling issues from typing too fast!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 25, 2008)

So far Sims Life Stories Castaways, Sims new fun pack, Petz Monkeys, iPod Touch, a few little things. Oh and I won a iPod Shuffle for working on black friday.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 25, 2008)

I still have my secret santa stuff to post.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 25, 2008)

A gift certificate for new matching Tattoo's

A Glock 9 MM

New outdoor Gel wheels for my skates

Certificate to get the pinstriping done on my Dodge Challenger

Various gift cards

Bottle of Jaegermeister

Bottle of Crown Royal

6 pack of Guinness

$50

Body Jewelry


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> A G___k_MM



I'm impressed. Self-defence?

It might not be good idea to post that online.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2008)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* wrote: *


> I would of if I hadn't worked late nites all month


I worked on Tuesday my regular job.
Then worked Tuesdaynight 7pm-3am at the Casino as a volunteer.
On WednesdayIwas back at the Casino to work the 11am - 7pm shift. 

Couldn't sleep today in as I went to the Humane Society to help clean up cages and feed the rabbits.
Think I should open my presents now?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would of if I hadn't worked late nites all month
> ...



I worked 11pm to 7am Mon-Fri at the Wal-Mart McD's then latter in the week had to work at the Big Store.

I think it's a good time to open Presents. Heading to Mom and Dad's right away


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hubby and I got a Dremel tool...him for guy stuff, but I got the engraving kit with it so I can do some glass engraving. I'm looking forward to that! I used to do it a long time ago...but the last dremel I had went with the ex when I got divorced.

My best friend bought me the Sims2 Deluxe game. I've never played Sims before, so I'm looking forward to trying it out. 

All in all, this year has been the Nightmare Before (During/After) Christmas. I'm just going to silently wish the whole holiday will pass more quickly (although painfully like a kidney stone) and then move on. If it was over now, I'd be happy.

Hope everyone gets their heart's desire and remembers to enjoy the time with family and friends...the most important part of the holiday!

Minda


----------



## degrassi (Dec 25, 2008)

I got

- Lego batman game xbox360
- Left4 dead game xbox360
- Jewelry box
- Gift cards/money
- Horton hears a who dvd(already watched it, so cute!)
- new fancier scrabble board game
- A few books
- 26oz of grey goose vodka


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I got 2 Gordon Ramsay books- Steve tried to find me the Barefoot Contessa ones but couldn't bless him. A chocolate orange, some chocolate coins, a heart charm that says 'Love You', and a bunny charm for my charm bracelet, the new Kings of Leon album, and a VIDEO CAMERA! All from Steve! So now I can make loads of proper videos of the bunnies  The bunnies got me a bunny calendar....  My mum and dad got me fake ugg boots (lol), slippers, a bird feeder, a Le Creuset salt pig and giant utensil crock, a blue goldstone heart necklace and matching earrings... chocolates, , and money between us because mum couldn't find the watch I wanted. I still can't get it lol because half of the money is Steve's! 

Had a great day. Very tired after cooking the dinner but it was a great success. Very yummy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 25, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I got ....


Hey, what about Dotty. Forgot her already. You can send her here. :whistling


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a scarf from gap(red+ruffles), body splash, two CDs(Ice Princess and David Archuleta(which i'm listening to now), a candle, chocolate, new moon, the lion, the witch and the wardrobe(movie), digi pic key chain, a lop eared bunny with a sweater from old navy, peppermint lotion from bath and body works and a small cherry blossom shampoo from B&BW. and money from both grandparents


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 25, 2008)

It sounds like everyone has had a great Christmas!

I got some lovely pressies this year. I got some lovely make-up, clothes,a couple of CDs, Gavin and Stacey season 2 DVD, apretty spotty weekend-sized suitcase (obviously a major hint from my mum to come home on weekends from uni next year),a digital photo frame and some ipod speakers (for the ipod I got for my birthday).

I loved all my pressies, although I am annoyed with itunes as it is being really weird. It is being very strange when uploading songs onto my ipod as it'll only do a few at a time and sometimes wont upload any, even though there are lots of songs on itunes that haven't been transferred onto my ipod!:?I want to listen to my music!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh ! I got toooooo much! So much for the 'credit crunch' Christmas!

From my Mum I got a ski jacket, furry boots, ski gloves, headphones (which haven't arrived but I chose them anyway), BeyoncÃ©s album, Mulan on DVD, loads and loads more silly things and makeup and stuff. 

From my Grandparents I got a digital photoframe, its so cool! I'm looking at it right now! I got other bits and pieces too. From my Auntie and family I got a big photoframe, one of those arpeture ones with loads of different sized spaces. From my other Aunty and family I got Dawn French's autobiography. I got a key ring, a necklace, a bead for my bracelet, mousepad with gel wrist thing.

From my friends I got a little mirrored glass trinket box and a little going out bag.

From the bunnies I got Pocahontas on DVD and from the cats I got kitty slippers.

From Father Christmas I got satsumas, an AA Road map (weird but useful!), glittery eyeliners, chocolates..... loads more!

I feel so spoilt!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2008)

I got....

* a new house.
* furminator.
* a flat screen hd tv a few months ago for christmas.
* a wii a few months ago for christmas.
* a Critter Nation cage for the female rats.
* $200 Walmart gift card from my Dad & stepmom.
* membership to Sam's Club for a year from Dad & stepmom.
* $50 from Ryan's aunt.
* $40 from my grandparent's in VA.
* $50 from my grandmother in NY.
* the Twilight book set.
* CANON REBEL XSI dslr CAMERA.

...and a bunch of small things from my stocking and stuff.



It was a good Christmas!


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I got a Tom Tom from Mike. Its great since I do so much traveling on bunny transports. I also got lots of money, gift cards, and other fun stuff. 

Oh yeah and we're getting our puppy next week!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 25, 2008)

Hehe, I love these posts!

I got....

*An Envy 2

*Clothes

*Hollister Perfum

*CDs

*Wii Fit!! 

*New PJ's

*Anda bunch of little things from my stocking. 

*And we got a Maltese puppy yesterday as an early gift!





Karlee


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 25, 2008)

My sister got a Maltese/Poodle mix for Christmas this year!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a computer chair and an external hard drive. I got some other small things but those are the main things! I desperately needed one for my pics!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope everyone had a nice day! I don't like asking for much for Christmas
because i'm already so blessed to have the amazing friends and family that I do.

I got...
a pair of pajamas
perfume
a CD
and converse


It was a nice christmas.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

I got ... too much. 

After typing all the things I got, the computer crashed, so I am not retyping it.

But Thank-you Jan for all the things you got for me. :hug1
Including this extraordinary handmade card of the bunnies.







Picture of Luvabun's Shadow and Jester.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 26, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> A Glock 9 MM




Which model? Love my Glocks and have one of the first 19's ever made and a 20//40 cal and a 21//45 mm, not to mention a Sig 226, 239 both 9mm, S&W 686 357and model 60 J frame 357 and 3 Mossberg's.

DH teaches weapons classes. We both shoot in IDPA http://www.idpa.com/and Glock Sport Shooting Foundation http://www.gssfonline.com/ I love the discipline and control. The GSSF prizes are great and easier to get than IDPA.We go to a lot of weekend skeet and trap or double trap matches around the area. It's easy to pick up $300 to 400 a weekend or at least a couple of hams and turkeys.Guys show up at the matches with all sorts of gear. Me, I have a vintageMontgomery Ward single shot 18 gauge that my dad got me whenI was 12 years old (way long time ago). I think it cost $10 or $15 back in 1967. It's 100% accurate. I like winning.

Ihighly recommend the Brooks Agrip. http://www.brookstactical.com/ Brooks used to make them in all sorts of colors and patterns - fuschia, lime green, zebra stripe. Nothing like a hot pink grip on a big bad Glock 21. I think he only does black now. Enjoy your Glock.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2008)

Apparently I got a Glock 19.

I asked for a handgun, and Squidz relented because practice runs till 11 some nights, and he's home sleepin'.

I didn't know what I wanted exactly, and he knows gun models better than I do, I just know what to do with em.

I do have to go take a class in January so I can legally tote it..



Hot pink you say?...me loves pink.... and lime green...


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not sure Brooks still makes colors. You can e-mail him or call and ask. The guy can talk up a blue streak though so you could be on the phone for an hour. The Agrip doesn't add any bulk which is a good thing and provides a good sure grip even if your hands are sweaty.

I can highly recommend Galco holstershttp://www.gunaccessories.com/galco/INDEX_GUNPURSE.asp and the gun purses - that is if you carry a purse. Greg buys me a new one every birthday. Most have a holster insert that velcro's in so you can change the insert for different models. For shoulder strap purses, the straps are steel mesh reinforced so it can't be cut off your shoulder by a passing thief. When it comes to a holster, you need to see what you like best and what works for you - nylon, leather, etc. Some need a little wearing and extra leather conditioner to break in. Shoot straight and stay safe. It's time for me to renew my CCW. I don't want my picture taken til I've covered my gray.


Squidz made a good choice as Glock's are reliable under every condition including the absolute worst of conditions - very accurate, limited recoil even on the bigger calibers, Shootand it comes right back down on taget for repeat shots, easy to break down and clean, takes a lot abuse, can be filthy, wet, frozenand still reliably shoot round after round, will cycle just about any ammo. The proprietary polymer is very strong. Any way - good choice.

I make a joke with my DH that Janet Leigh in the shower scene from 'Psycho' should have had a 'Glock on a rope' instead of soap for Norman Bates.

And my best advice is practice often. If faced with deadly force, you do what you've practiced. Sometimes you can find some good defensive classes taught by retired law enforcement officers. I found them very informative and helpful.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 26, 2008)

Thisis my best present

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v243/cntrymomvm/Michael%202008%20xmas%20package/

These are pictures of my friends Valerie and Michael. Valerie is a cross stitching friend who lives in California. 18 months ago her son was in a horrific accident. A driver fell asleep on a country road and rammed Michel's car head on. Michael was not expected to live. Then when he lived, he was expected to be a vegetable or in a vegetative coma. That didn't happen. Slowly over the past year and half, Michael has been making a remarkable mental and physical recovery. Hundreds of people around the world have prayed for him during that time.

Together, our group of friends raised enough money to buy a second hand wheel chair lift equppied van for Michael's mom. We've helped raise another $10,000 to go to putting a handicappedaddition on Val's house so Michel can live at home. Since leaving the hospital, he has lived at a care home which provides all sorts of therapy. He had another operation last week that may help to walk and not be in the wheel chair all the time. Time and therapy will tell.

Any way, on to the pic's, Michael loves buzzards and rock and roll, among other things.Greg and Igot him a bunch of Hinckley buzzard shirts (my township has an annual buzzard festival), shirts from theRock and Roll Hall of Fame and some other small things. I mailed the package off last week. Here is Michael opening up his box and checking out everything. Michael wanted his new buzzard hat to top his Christmas tree at the home since he didn't have a star or an angel. 

It's the best present for me to see him looking so good and having some Christmas time at home.


A Happy and Blessed Christmas to all.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 26, 2008)

I got three big lego sets

the harvest moon and animal crossing wii games

some new nintendo ds games, 

some crafting stuff, 

escada moon sparkle perfume,

and some other stuff but currently is is 2:15 am and i really need to go to bed


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 26, 2008)

I got great gifts! My mom has always been big on gift giving, most of them are from her. My boyfriend gave me a Canon Digital Rebel XSI and a 16 GB SD card (which I got a month ago as an early gift because a friend spilled the beans), an awesome fire boat Lego kit, and he's taking me to the local kitchen store to pick a couple small things. My mom gave me a new bathrobe, slippers and a nightgown, several books, 2 CDs, a couple Christmas ornaments and Christmas decorations (including an adorable rabbit ornament), an 8 GB Creative Zen MP3 player, an adorable bunny necklace (I should post a picture) and some DVDs. My brother gave me 2 DVDs. My grandparents gave me a pair of socks and $75, my aunt gave me socks, a book, some DVDs and a butter bell. My cousin gave me pretzels and her new hubby dipped in chocolate themselves and a framed photo from their wedding. I won't be exchanging gifts with my dad until January 1st. I made quite a haul!

My favorite gifts are the camera, the MP3 player, the bunny necklace and the framed photo from my cousin. All the presents were wonderful though and I feel lucky to have a loving, healthy family to spend the holidays with. I just wished I didn't live so far away!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Thisis my best present



That is a truly wonderful present! Thanks for sharing that story. Sometimes stories like that are wonderful gifts to us all! 

Hubby and I had a small Christmas cause we want new siding on the house this year. He did get me some new pans, silverware and dishtowels which we needed. 

His family got me..... a nice sweatshirt, a bayberry reed diffuser (love bayberry!) and.... a new washing machine!!!!!!!!!!!!! I almost fainted! His mom told me to go out to my FIL's truck and pull the tarp off the box out there. My washer was dying! it was only washing a few pieces of clothing and it wasn't doing a great job of spinning out. We don't know but it seems like the transmission is worn out. With all the laundry we have - it's truly something I appreciate.

We have a name drawing with his family and I drew his cousin's wife, and my Bro inlaw drew me. I will post a photo later but he made me the coolest thing! He made me a cross out of horse shoes and a metal star and praying cowboy concho.... it's absolutely awesome! I have planned to do a western sort of theme in my house and this is the first thing that will go in it..... he had no clue! I almost cried. He also made one for my mother inlaw and a lamp for her as well from horse shoes! (can you tell we are country peeps? lol) I know this isn't something all would love but it really is something for me!


It's sort of like this one:








Sunday is Christmas with my family! Yay!


----------



## furryface (Dec 26, 2008)

let's see...

bath stuff
a kitchen timer
a booklight
an electric blanket
two brass bells for my collection
a popcorn popper
a sweatshirt
a t-shirt
and

a snowblower!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh ya I forgot to say what I got off everyone else,

*From santa/parents: Digital camera, phone, bronzing kit

*From Friends: Bath set, hair clips, bracelet, hat, slipper socks, body spray, nail varnish, ear rings, CD.

*Froman uncle: A book, incredibly sill signs.

*From my nana: two pyjamas

*From my other nana and grandad: A handbag and 25 euro

*From an aunt: 25 euro

I'm still waiting on presents from some other aunts and uncles that I probably won't see till new years eve. Plus I'm gettinga memory card from my parents when the shops open tomorrow woop!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 26, 2008)

My husband gave me these earrings:






My mother donated $50 to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue in my name. I also got an adorable Ty rabbit plushie, a rock carved and painted with a bunny and flowers that says "Happiness", a ginormous gift basket with 4 bottles of wine and lots of gourmet goodies, a $20 gift card to Bed, Bath & Beyond, a $25 Visa gift card, and a $20 Home Depot Gift card.

I got my husband an Acer Aspire One mini notebook computer. He wanted something small that he could carry with him when he's working. It only weighs 2 pounds.






I may have to get one of these for myself to replace my 5 year old laptop.

It was a nice holiday indeed!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Thisis my best present


That looks like a pretty darned good present to me!  That's wonderful that they're doing so well! 

As far as my pressies go, I got:
- A Garmin satellite directions thingy (like a Tom Tom)
- Some fine-point Sharpies (in lots of colors!)
- Beef Jerky Nuggets (delicious!)
- Tons of gift cards! (Stein's Garden Center, Wal*Mart, Kohl's, Texas Roadhouse, etc.)
- A rabbit puzzle
- Bath gel
- Some nice towels and potholders
- A "velveteen bunny" stocking
- "Disapproving Rabbits" book
- "Mammals of Wisconsin" book

There are probably more things that I just can't recall right now. It's not even 8:00AM lol I think it was a pretty darned good Christmas!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Wii FIT! I can't wait to try it out. I also got a three dish warming tray for serving at parties which I host often for our family. My mother in law got it for me so she could stop bringing hers to my house all the time. I love it. 

My son got a 5 piece drum set with two sets of cymbols. We've had a very noisy Christmas!

We got lots of Wii games and DVDs so we are set for the winter. I plan on setting up Animal Crossing City Folk with Wii speak as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 26, 2008)

I was so so so ill yesterday. I struggled out of bed to open my presents but didn't last very long, I couldn't even have my Christmas dinner.  I'm a bit better today, but had to call in sick to work. I got;

Purple iPod Nano
iPod speakers (they are a teddy and the sound comes out of the feet)
Wii game
DS game
Tinkerbell Pyjamas
Clothes
All the books in the Twilight series
Another book
Makeup and hair things
Necklace
Sweeny Todd DVD
Dumbo DVD
Loads of sweets
Perfume
Gloves
And loads of random things that I only got because there was a rabbit on them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I was so so so ill yesterday. I struggled out of bed to open my presents but didn't last very long, I couldn't even have my Christmas dinner.


I can relate to that. I'm sick today. Bleh...


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was so so so ill yesterday. I struggled out of bed to open my presents but didn't last very long, I couldn't even have my Christmas dinner.
> ...



Me too, I'm trying to hold it back and take some chough syrup but it don't seem to be working.. eugh, I may have to cancle dinner with my brother and the Baby.

Oh,.. I thought I posted here.

Every year my mom doesn't ask me what I want... but a theme. 

Last year was material.

(I got clothes, slippers, new bedding .ect )

This year... - Aproved by mum- Gold.

She said I deserved it for working so hard with my dog to stop biting and working hard with the home teacher. 

I got a Ruby ring from my mom's bf. It's HUGE. Not size wise, it fits perfectly but I mean the ruby is really big. 

Mom got me some 1 inch ( or something like that ) everyday oval earings. Which are killing my ears because I havent work them in so long and had to peirce through again, not as bad but it bled a bit. And burping the baby... eh. But I love them!

I got some sweatshirts I wanted from my other brother, the oldest. A green one and a Pink one.. they fit perfectly. 

Uhm,

My mom is a liscensed electrolosys so she has the card to get into those beauty shops.. and she baught me a professional hair straightener I shall try later on afterI shower. 

I also got a 100$ Vanilla Mastercard. Which now only has 40$. I shopped online and got a pair of yoga pants from Victoria`s Secret. Lol, their cute. I needed a pair.

Uhm.. Theres some more stuff but I just woke up and my mind is a little blank.


----------



## polly (Dec 26, 2008)

aw guys I sympathise I have just caught the flu from my husband mind you all my clients have had it the last couple of weeks. I hope you all feel better soon.

Michaela am toally jealous I really want a purple nano but Bruce says that 2 is enough lol I have the 2 old ones!



This is my fave xmas present my 12 year old niece (with a bit of help from her mum made these for Bruce and I) mine is the spitting image of Phantom one of my fave babies.


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 26, 2008)

Those pillows are soo cute, I want some.

Anyways,

I got a cutenew rabbit carrier from my grandma.






I got a new camera, a Olympus FE-370 from my mom.

A dust buster (hand-held vacuum) to pick up stray poos, from my other grandma.

miscellaneous other things like clothes and stuff.

~Hayley


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a couple orange chocolate balls, Ferrero Roche chocolats, dove, sweet tarts, candy cane stuff. Um candles, lotions, body washes, pjs, AWESOME Jewlery box with a fairy on it, purse, gloves, gift cards to the grocery store, calander with the bunnies on it, awesome bunny statue, belt with superman/girl buckle, umm and some little things.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

I got nothing with bunnies on it There's never any bunny stuff here


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Those pillows are ADORABLE!! You tell your niece I want one! LOL! 

I got another present tonight. My Bro inlaw that made the cross also gave me a book WEIRD INDIANA (it's all the strange and interesting stuff here in a book) and he didn't need to. I love the cross so much! and it was just our drawing so it's a gift around $25. The book was $20!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 26, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I got nothing with bunnies on it There's never any bunny stuff here


My mum and dad got me a brooch in the shape of a bunny with a shell in it... It's a lovely gesture, but honestly? It's really not me! It's kinda old ladyish.... :? I feel bad saying that though, because I got such great presents, and I am lucky to have all that I have anyway. I know my mum would have seen it and thought I would love it because it's a bunny. So it really is the thought that counts in this case lol 


The calendar I got from the bunnies is sooooo cute. It's called 'honey bunnies' and in the card that Mouse, Chalk Barney and Snowy got me (lol) they say 'we got you this calendar but we know you'll agree that we're better honey bunnies than they are!'. Also at the bottom of the card is PTO and on the back it says 'if you are reading this it's noserub time' So then of course I had to go and administer noserubs lol!

Dotty got me a card but apparently she didn't have time to get me a present because she was moving house lol....

See how crazy Steve is?!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

That's adorable! Steve is one of a kind!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Steve is definately a keeper!!! I can understand Dotty not having time to shop. I'm sure she will make it up on Mother's Day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I got nothing with bunnies on it


I did! 

*From my son, I got a Happy Labbit.  It's like a Mr. Potato Head with accessories you can put on.






http://kidrobot.com/products2.cfm?ID=6844&cfid=11103922&cftoken=25229026&nav_chooser=#



*From Luvabun, I got a set of handdecoratedteaspoons with miniaturerabbit resin figures on the handle.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm at my dads today and he didn't really have anything except for the things in my stocking, because the stores here haven't been able to get supplied because of the snow storms, but we did go shopping and got some things that were on our list. So this is what I got from him: 

*Eagle Eye DVD 2 Disc Special Edition

*WALL-E DVD 

*Candy& pepperoni sticks  

*$50 Visa Gift Card  

*Wireless mouse for my laptop

*1 GB memory card for my camera (that I got on my birthday) 

And tomorrow we're going to pick out a video camera for me and my sister to share.  I think I may have forgotten something, but I'm not sure 

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 27, 2008)

I was at father dearest's in the morning and I got a joint birthday/Christmas present of a purple iPod nano I also received a 3kg HUGE box of cherries which were gone within the hour Chocolates, a Wasjig puzzle, a 2GB memory card, candles, makeup bag, lipgloss and some handmade truffles! In the arvo at Mamas I had already received my Fuji Finepix S100fd camera. I opened a travel organiser from Rachel and Co, Jane and Seb got me $50Aus and some travel tags and some mint as Burton snowboarding socks, Kirsty got me $20 then Grandma got me a few travel size items as the camera was partially from her.....I got quite a haul haha, hope everyone had a fab day!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I WANT ONE!!!!!


Check this out http://www.kidrobot.com/products2.cfm?ID=5824&cfid=11122474&cftoken=81085170&nav_chooser=&dept=TOYS&typ=KIDROBOT


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mom & Step-dad sent me 100.00 (they are both in Iraq)
My grandparents and my aunts sent me a Book they had made with pictures of me
with pictures of me and my family over the years.

Nick got me:
Logitech G9 Laser Gaming Mouse
Razer Lycose Gaming Keyboard
Steelseries WotLK mouse pad
Plantronics Headphone/Mic
Singer Traditions Sewing Machine
Talking Murloc Plushy 
mini battery pack for my iphone
Zagg Invisible Sheild for my iphone
15.00 Itunes Card

Nick and I bought ourselfs a Wii and some games.
I got myself Some new Clothes and lots of makeup and girly stuffs

Nick's Mom got me a gift set with lotions/shower gels

I didn't even hear from my dad.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 27, 2008)

i have got a hoodie its my fav







http://images.play.com/covers/5100606x.jpg


----------



## lemon (Dec 27, 2008)

> i got a mini laptop, i am using it to write this.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 27, 2008)

This year I received a juicer from my sister (actually got it a month or so earlier); money from my dad; pjs and slippers from my son's girlfriend; a fairy holding a mirror from my niece; Belgian truffles and tea from my brother and his wife (lol...some day I'll have to remind them that I don't drink tea...they give me some every year ); a beautiful necklace/pendant from my son and his gf; and two books from my son: 'Darkly Dreaming Dexter' and 'Six Feet Under' (a rather neat compilation of things having to do with the series).

And I also got a beautiful card from my son. The card itself said:

"Mom, you've always been there for me with an open heart, and open arms. There are no words to tell you how wonderful it feels to have a mother who's such a good friend too...but 'I love you' comes the closest. Merry Christmas"

And what he wrote on it was this:

"In addition to not having much room, it's hard to say more than this card already says. I think the only thing it doesn't say is that I miss you. Merry Christmas Mom - I love you. Steve"

That was the best present of all.


----------



## Becca (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello everyone  I haven't been on RO since Christmas eve!! I missed you all!!

This is what I got:

Breaking Dawn (Last Twilight Saga book) And OMG is it brilliant :shock: I'm half way through and I started it yesterday :biggrin2:

Wii Fit: Totally Awesome! Me, Mum and Emily share that...

Chocolate

Make up

New Phone (Sony Ericsson W350i)

Leona Lewis, Basshunter and Mamma Mia CD

Imagine Baby Club

Imagine Pet Vet

Mini Fridge and Water Dispenser (I'm using the water dispenser for the bunnies, it's in the shed so I can fill up their water )

Etch-A-Scetch

Slippers

Errrm If I remember what else I will post LOL!


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got a package in the mail the other day with more Christmas presents...from Soooska!

I'll post some pics later. She got the bunnies all blankets and pillows that she made (and I got some pretty hand towels for my kitchen too)! The bunnies just love their gifts. Basil/Max, Tumnus/Lucy and Biggie Max each got a blanket and a pillow of their own, and we had one pillow left we're saving for the puppy!

Thanks Aunt Susan!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

GAH! I want beds! Actually part of what I ask people for is beds for Ringo. He loves them. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Alicia, Walmart has their fleece throws on sale right now for $3.00! Mike got one for our new puppy and its great. You could even double it over and sew around the edges to make it thicker. We were also at Dollar Tree today and they had little fleece baby blankets for $1.00!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

Hehe I saw them. He got 3 from my secretbunny pal! He loves them. I wash them so much they don't last long. So we try to avoid fleece.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

Walgreens has some for $2 I think and they have baby blankie fleecies too! 

I love those things!

I got a BLOWN TRANSMISSION in my car for Christmas (as we were going to my parents' for our celebration) yesterday. :X

Our truck is broken down too! Hubby *fixed* it tonight - I got to the store and back and something is still wrong.


----------

